# 70kg & 77Kg Semi-Pro fighters needed



## B.C.F. (Jul 9, 2010)

British Cage Fighting are in need of a 70kg semi-pro fighter and 77kg semi-pro fighter for our show at Cleethorpes Leisure centre on Saturday 17th July.

For more info please contact Neil White 07886720413


----------

